# dang goat



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

as meny here know i have a dang billy that loves to deal me misery.that joker loves to jump fences.so ive been chaining him up on a longline.when the joker can tear up new collars an get loose.then i get ticked an explode.guess i need to get rid of that headache


----------



## m.holloway (May 18, 2009)

Wow I guess I'll have somewhere to go if I have goat questions. I'm still looking for a dairy goat. No luck yet


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

i know a little about goats but not much.


----------



## m.holloway (May 18, 2009)

That's more then I know!


----------



## Cajunsamoan (May 18, 2009)

I'm sorry you are having problems with him.  I had one like that too.  Troublemaker!!  Unfortunately I had to sell him.  Too bad cause I really liked him.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

well we will either come to an understanding or he will be gone.he is a nice looking goat.but he hates staying put.


----------



## alba (May 18, 2009)

Put 2 strands of 17  gauge wire around the fence. One near the bottom and one at his head level. And connect them to an electric charger. When he touches that he will stay away from the fence.
see http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fencing.html


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

well he just jumped out of his pen.an he is jumping over the gate.an not jumping over the fence.i like keeping him tied.that way i can move him to areas an clean them.i have some fence wire im thinking of putting on the gate.an seeing if he can jump it then.


----------



## alba (May 18, 2009)

They say u usually need a couple electiric strands for the males to keep them off the fencing.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

my prob with him is his jumping the fence.


----------



## alba (May 18, 2009)

How tall is it?


----------



## Blackbird (May 18, 2009)

Yes, how tall and what breed of goat?

We usually use cattle panels for our goats, never had any jump out yet.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

the fence is 4ft or taller.an he is boer goat.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 18, 2009)

Two words for you, wynedot:  DUCT TAPE


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

the next time i go to town i may come home with a hotshot.an see if that will heat him up.


----------



## Kute Kitten (May 18, 2009)

Could you put a strand of wire about the height where he is jumping, but a little higher so he can't jump the fence?


----------



## wynedot55 (May 18, 2009)

yes but i have tobe careful because its the gate i go in an out of 3 or 4 times a day.


----------

